# Will my 6 month old GSD male's head grow larger?



## muso

I have a lovely big boofy male German shepherd called "Buster" he is 6 months old exactly and 75 pounds (34 kg) on the vet's scales and 61cm (2 feet) at the shoulder. (sorry about the metric I am in Australia)

He does however seem to have a smallish head compared to the body, and his ears are HUGE. 
I'm referring to the length and width of the skull between the ears, it just seems that the body has grown quicker than the head, but 6 months is still quite young I have heard that the head get slowly larger over time. I must admit I really love the big male German shepherds with large head neck and chest...they are so handsome and dominant looking  

I have attached a picture of him at 8 weeks and then a picture of him at 5 months old, then a current picture of him at 6 months old with a friend's labrador, I am biased but I think he is very handsome


----------



## Catu

Yes, his head will grow a lot more after maturity.

Still, one of the reasons why his head looks smallish is because from what I can appreciate from the pictures, your pup seems to be a bit overweight, at least on the second pic.


----------



## carmspack

by no means does this dogs head look small or narrow !!
beautiful dog and beautiful head . 
I agree a tad heavy - which can be solved by mobility.
looks to be a hale and hearty dog - great condition .


----------



## muso

This photo taken at about 5 and a half months old better shows the relationship between the small head/large body thing. He is actually a black and red rather than black and tan.


----------



## muso

Thanks guys, it may just be the photo making him look overweight, he may have just eaten to, the vet said his weight (34 kg) is ok for his large size, but yes you do need to keep an eye on it they are better on the lean side...just like us 
He gets good exercise but I may have to cut back his feed a bit.

Yes he is a beautiful dog...but I'm biased


----------



## NancyJ

Mine went through some wonky stages where the head seemed to small for the body. I took comfort in seeing other pictures that same way and it caught up. Had to have room for all those teeth!


----------



## ponyfarm

Very handsome..he looks normal to me! They do go thru funny, awkward stages just like people.

I have learned thru dentristy that humans go thru growth windows where there face and jaw have big grow spurts. That is when orthodontia is most effective. I would imagine dogs have growth spurts for their head and jaws too..and they have big jaws to grow!!


----------



## bianca

Wow he is going to be a big boy! My 14 month old is 32 kg! Anywhoo, Coopers head certainly filled out a lot more from 6 months of age. He has a nice broad head (compared to my female).


----------



## Grizzpup

His head looks fine to me. It will get bigger, and if you think he is skinny he will fill out till he is 2 years old! I agree with you, he is very handsome!


----------



## muso

Thanks everyone for your kind words and advice


----------



## Ghraizi

I have a 6 month german shepherd hia head looks small will it grow larger?


----------



## Findlay

My dog's trainer said the head of a GSD is the last thing to finish growing.


----------



## Stonevintage

That's a fact from my experience. Mine went through so many strange looking body phases the first year. But even at 1.5 years, her dang ears still looked like a donkey's and her head wasn't right.

It seemed to have the right length but skinny and wrong somehow. She'll be 2 years old in 5 days and it wasn't until about 8 weeks ago that I looked at her and said OMG! your head is perfectly proportioned! Her head widened beneath the ears and her ears moved a bit so they aren't sitting high and tall just above her eyes.... 

LOL - just be patient and take lots of pictures. You'll be amazed!:grin2:


----------



## Ghraizi

Thank everybody. .


----------

